# Real Newbie



## undrtakr24 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, I stumbled apon this great site while trying to research smokers. I live in Saratoga, NY (upstate).  I am in the process of determining which smoker will be my first ever smoker, maybe even get some advice on some from you all. I think I want to go with an electric one and am looking at a Masterbuilt and a grizzly...any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated as I previously stated I am new to this, but cant wait to get going at it...wish me luck!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






      ~Jay


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome,glad you found us. I am a stick/log burner so i won't be much help with electrics, but someone will be along soon that has experience with them. check out the e-course offered and the Electric smoker threads. GREAT luck to you.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome.........as buzz mentioned..........i don't do electric...........charchol/chunk/log.........hope that changes in my life tho......hehehe

electric tho is nice........set it and forget it..........butt to ME.......and ONLY me..........thats not q'ing........butt thats MY opinion..........

there are several on here that do the electric..........so hopefully they will be along shortly and give you their advice and wisdom.........

tho........i DO yearn for the bradley digital.........that is REALLY a set it and forget unit........nice.........

once again........welcome


d8de


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome to the smf glad to have ya. hope you learn alot. any questions just ask someone will have an answear for ya


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, I'm charcoal and propane so I can't help you much but some electrics should be along to help you, in the mean time sign up for Jeff's 5-day Ecourse.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome Undrtakr -

If you are determined to go electric you'd better make sure it well insulated! It gets might cold up there!

IMHO you don't get much cooking space in the Grizzley models for the price and it doesn't say that it's insulated. The Masterbuilt is at least insulated and will work better for you up there in the winter.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome Undrtakr,

I'm pretty new around here too, but I have already learned TONS of stuff from reading the forums. 

I've got a Masterbuilt Digital Smokehouse and so far I am happy with the results I get, but bear in mind that I'm still a rookie. This smoker has enough room to hold about 60 pounds of pork butt.

I'm sure there are folks around here with more experience with electric smokers, but that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome in.  We hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## undrtakr24 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome. Thanks DeeJayDebi for the info on insulated vs. not insulated and the info on the grizzly...also I'm not 100% set on an electric, just read a thread that sounded like it was more cost efficent, maybe I'd be better off with a propane smoker up here in the great north east where sub zero winters are a norm. Keep shooting me ideas and opinions, they are greatly appreciated, want to spend my money on a smoker wisely and enjoy some excellent foods (Deer seasons apon us here).


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2007)

Deer in season for bow here in MI too. And, if I were you, I'd weight my thinking on a new unit heavily toward the propane. Deb's right about the wind/cold. Wind is a REAL temp killer. I have a 4 foot high 3 section plywood windbreak I can set up, and it sure helps.

Welcome, and tear it up!


----------



## scotty (Oct 8, 2007)

I think cost efficient is only one of the the reason that some folks would use.

Another would be simplicity in cleaning some parts of the smoker and the reason I used most was ease of temp controll provided the smoker has an adjustment on it ((not all of them, do))

For the real purist in smoking attending the temperature is a great part of the hobby and electric is not an option.

SEE I CAN READ

But for guys like me((just starting also)) i want to be doing other very important things like polishing a Harley or tuning my Suzuki etc. etc. tv--snoozing or better yet browsing the smf 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 8, 2007)

welcome to smf.


----------



## wilson (Oct 8, 2007)

Howdy and Welcome,
I use wood and gas, If I have the time I will use straight wood in my side burner. I also like the semi set it and forget it I have with my new gasser. or I'll load up my GOSM Charcoaler with a load of charcoal and let it go all by it's self. 
But if it's electric you want... So be it, My only comment is make sure you spend the money and get a good one that is insulated, so you do not get frustrated. 
Once your bitten by the smoke bug it's impossible to recover.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




If you have the money you may want to look into a pellet burner, IE CookShack/Fast Eddie/Tragger they burn wood pellets and use electricity to feed them into a firepot. Lots of people swear by them. ( Maybe someday I'll have the money for one).
Good luck on your search.
Ron


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 8, 2007)

Ain't that the truth..........


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome Jay!
I'm new here too, the folks are very friendly and helpful. Lots of good advice and good recipes to read over too!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 8, 2007)

Jay, Keep in mind that the cold can play games with the propane-too cold and it won't light-opening the valve more that 3/4 of a turn will cause freeze up the regulator. In the winter I'll keep my tanks in my garage (heated 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and pull it out when I need to use it.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought the smoke hollow electric at meijers For about $140 bucks It is insulated, they also carried the smoke hollow gasser alittle bigger but not insulated. Last easter I smoked a 12# turkey in it it was 19 degrees outside and held the temp great with reostat temp control. I'll tell you what I have made some pretty tasty grub in there. Oh yea welcome compadre.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jay!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...


----------



## meowey (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from the beautiful North Country!  Ask lots of questions, the friendly folk here will make answer!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Jay -

If you have a Sams Club near you they sell nice Stainless Masterbuilt electric smokers there. I believe they were about $299 if I remember right. 

I use charcoal and propane but we don't get AS cold here in Connecticut as you do in Upstate NY. My stuff has to stay outside (No garage) all year round so I have bult a styrofoam shelter to block the wind and snow somewhat. Coldest I've smoked at to date is around 5 degrees and didn't have any problems when using the wind break on my kitchen porch stairs.

Just keep in mind that whatever you get - make it as big as you can afford because you'll want to smoke more stuff once you get started - it's addictive.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to the  SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As you can see we want to help where ever we can.

You have a tough decision. Every smoker has its +'s & -'s. The one thing I see regularly is I WISH I HAD A BIGGER SMOKER
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You got the smoking bug
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Keep asking questions & check out Jeff's 5-day ecourse. Lots of info there to get you started when you get your smoker.


----------



## undrtakr24 (Oct 10, 2007)

hey everyone, I found a site selling a Masterbuilt Smokehouse 4-rack digital electric smoker for $185.52 plus $19.97 shipping for a total of $205.49 to my doorstep...my question is...Is that a good deal? and also is that a good smoker for a noobie? I have also found a site selling a Great Outdoors propane for $109.00 w/ free shipping i do believe...Thanks for any advice.


----------

